# HS Basketball



## ronlane (Jan 11, 2017)

Continuing to work on shooting in jpeg for the paper. These are all jpeg with very little post: minor color adjustment, +.50 exposure, a little noise reduction and sharpening. They are getting better but still room for improvement. I have only been to two games this season, so I haven't gotten into a rhythm as far as composition goes. I shot with an 85mm f/1.8, 24-70mm f/2.8 and a 70-200mm f/2.8 during both of these games, trying to decide what I like to shoot with and best fit for covering the game. 

1) She's been working on the Jordan Jumpman pose.



2) One eye and the ball, missed the rim and cut off fingers.


3) One of those times, I needed to be on the other corner of the court.


4) I like this photo but wished I would have had more room and got a better composition.


5) From the other end with the guys playing defense.


6) I just didn't get the rim in this one.


----------



## Destin (Jan 11, 2017)

Some good photos here, and you've already self critiqued everything I would have said. 

This is exactly why I've gotten most comfortable shooting basketball with a mid range zoom. I use a 17-50 2.8 on my D7100 with much better results than any other lens. I end up cropping quite a bit but that isn't really a huge deal to me, I'd rather be sure I wasn't cutting off important parts of an image.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 11, 2017)

Destin said:


> Some good photos here, and you've already self critiqued everything I would have said.
> 
> This is exactly why I've gotten most comfortable shooting basketball with a mid range zoom. I use a 17-50 2.8 on my D7100 with much better results than any other lens. I end up cropping quite a bit but that isn't really a huge deal to me, I'd rather be sure I wasn't cutting off important parts of an image.



I am most comfortable with the 24-70mm f/2.8. The only problem with it is that I can only shoot one end of the court. (I need to get another body.)


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 11, 2017)

i think it's just going to take more practice to get good at framing shots as things happen fast to get what you want in the shot. At least it took me lots of hanging out watching practices etc. to get better at it. 

Instead of trying to capture both ends and chasing the action, let it come to you, pick the end where the team you want to get will be. Learn to anticipate what will be next, where will the action (most likely) go next? I know, it can change and go the other way, so you (mumble under your breath lol) wait for the next change in action. (Or there's a whistle or a stoppage or whatever just when you're about to shoot... etc. etc.) 

I'd keep trying different vantage points to figure out the best places to set up for each end to get the best backgrounds you can. Where are the good spots to get good shots? I found over time I had my favorite spots around the ice at local rinks. I think the zooming might be working against you.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice set. Way better than what I am getting.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 12, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> i think it's just going to take more practice to get good at framing shots as things happen fast to get what you want in the shot. At least it took me lots of hanging out watching practices etc. to get better at it.
> 
> Instead of trying to capture both ends and chasing the action, let it come to you, pick the end where the team you want to get will be. Learn to anticipate what will be next, where will the action (most likely) go next? I know, it can change and go the other way, so you (mumble under your breath lol) wait for the next change in action. (Or there's a whistle or a stoppage or whatever just when you're about to shoot... etc. etc.)
> 
> I'd keep trying different vantage points to figure out the best places to set up for each end to get the best backgrounds you can. Where are the good spots to get good shots? I found over time I had my favorite spots around the ice at local rinks. I think the zooming might be working against you.



Thanks Sharon. I have been moving around to different spots and I didn't really take any images from the other end of the floor (less than 20 shots). This was the first basketball game I've shot in this gym so it is going to take some time to find the right set-up for me. I'll get there.



jcdeboever said:


> Nice set. Way better than what I am getting.



Thanks @jcdeboever.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 12, 2017)

love that Jordan-isk shot.

I just shot a basketball game.  It's starting to get to the point that I should just bring 2 cameras, since I have them.  FF w/24-85 and  DX with 80-200.  There's enough transition time to switch cameras.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks @astroNikon. I agree, I should probably use two bodies too. I need to upgrade my second one though (an old 1D mk ii).


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2017)

Basketball is REALLY tough to shoot; very fast moving, crappy light...  two bodies with a long & short lens ready will definitely make life easier.  Good job Ron!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks @tirediron. I go back tonight and will be better set up as far as what to use for lenses and such. (I am leaning towards using the 24-70mm and the 85mm tonight)


----------



## ronlane (Jan 12, 2017)

Here are some more images from tonight. I used the 7D mk ii and the 85mm f/1.8. No crop on these. I think I may have found what I'm looking for when it comes to basketball.

1)


2)


3)


4)


5)


6)


----------



## Destin (Jan 12, 2017)

2 and 6 in the new set are great shots!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks @Destin. I'll get there, just give me time.


----------



## BillM (Jan 13, 2017)

I think the 70-200 is perfect for basketball, if shooting from the floor. You can get your closeups and your wide angle shots. I shoot 90% of the game in portrait orientation. 

Find out if the best player is right handed, they may switch at times but more often than not they use their dominant hand. Then switch sides and get shots of others getting the ball to the best player lol


----------



## ronlane (Jan 13, 2017)

BillM said:


> I think the 70-200 is perfect for basketball, if shooting from the floor. You can get your closeups and your wide angle shots. I shoot 90% of the game in portrait orientation.
> 
> Find out if the best player is right handed, they may switch at times but more often than not they use their dominant hand. Then switch sides and get shots of others getting the ball to the best player lol



With a full frame body, I would agree with this being a good lens. However, for me personally, while I shoot with it, it is too tight for my crop body.


----------



## BillM (Jan 13, 2017)

Well there you go, there is your excuse to sell a kidney and go full frame


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 14, 2017)

BillM said:


> Well there you go, there is your excuse to sell a kidney and go full frame


Problem is if you want to sell it here on tpf you have to post a picture of the actual kidney first, which complicates matters.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2017)

Pretty good stuff. Good focus, good color clarity, good timing.


----------

